# Thermometer-Hydrometer accuracy



## Teez (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm trying for a second time to hatch some sulcata eggs. First time my Repitbator incubator had a power surge, and reset the temperature to 95, went past 99 and cooked my eggs. Now I've got a backup power unit and monitor the temp really often which brings me to the heading...
Four meters four different readings. My Temp setting is 85 degrees and the vermiculite was made in a 60/40 ratio.
The ReptiBator just now says 71% humid 84 degrees
The Accurate monitor says 83% and 84 degrees
The ThermPro device says 82% and 85 degrees
and the IncuTherm +Plus that sits right with the eggs says 89% and 85 degrees

So what do you folks use and trust for accurate readings


----------



## Carol S (Jun 9, 2020)

I use the Govee Blue Tooth thermometer/hygrometer. I purchased them from Amazon.com. They are accurate, and so far I am very happy with them. Below is a link. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DWMJKP5/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## turtlesteve (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, if you have 4 thermometers and they are all within a degree of each other, I'd call that pretty good. I'm used to seeing differences of 2-3 degrees between thermometers. I'd just average them out and call it a day.

I too had an incubator cook a batch of eggs once. You could set up a redundant temperature controller that will shut off the incubator if it's too hot, that way both devices would have to fail simultaneously for it to overheat.


----------

